# 1209 JD Haybine



## Canshep (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm wondering what's the best speed to operate my 1209 Haybine? Also where can I get an owners manual?


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

The average ground speed in average crop conditions will be somewhere around 3-4MPH. But this can vary greatly due to crop conditions, lodgeing etc. And of course this is at 540 Pto rpm. You will be able to find a manual online that can be downloaded, good luck


----------



## 4Gen (May 1, 2011)

I think the best speed on my old 1209 was A1 at pto rpm.... Just did not like going any faster


----------



## blainalbin (Jun 14, 2011)

I bought an old 1209 this spring and i'm finding it likes slow the best. I replaced the cutter bar and a few guards but it still seems to get clogged up more than I like - especially in light grass. Maybe it's just the nature of the beast. I'm a newbie to haying so any advice on adjustments and/or technique would be appreciated.

I found a downloadable manual at farmmanualsfast.com


----------



## nosliw (Feb 8, 2010)

Another vote for 3-4 MPH. I've ran a 1207 in the past and seems the sweet spot was between there. I was trying to get one more season out of the machine, but it's breaking down every 2 acres or so and the rubber is coming off the rollers at a fast pace.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Ran 1209 and 1219 for over 30 years, 2nd gear on an IH SMTA (about 4 mph) was fast enough. Finally went to a disc mower and now we can feel the breeze! Usually anywhere from 8 to 12 mph.


----------



## blainalbin (Jun 14, 2011)

Just an update on my old 1209. The new cutter bar helped a little bit but yesterday I replaced 6 worn guards and tightened done all the hold down clips and WOW what a difference. She was cutting clean and I was able to move into second gear which is around 3 mph. It all went well until I must have hit something and broke a knife section. Oh well - making progress.


----------



## 4Gen (May 1, 2011)

When you replace the guards, make sure the knife slides freely though them... If not, you can use a long pipe to 'adjust' the guard if needed. Also make sure the cutter head ground pressure is on the lighter side.


----------



## blainalbin (Jun 14, 2011)

4Gen said:


> When you replace the guards, make sure the knife slides freely though them... If not, you can use a long pipe to 'adjust' the guard if needed. Also make sure the cutter head ground pressure is on the lighter side.


Thanks 4Gen. I took a look at the guards again last night as I'm heading out today to cut some more. There was one that is not quite lined up so I'll 'adjust' that one.

I also tightened up the spring on the drawbar side of the machine to lighten the ground pressure. It seemed heavier over there. We'll see how she runs today.


----------

